# Advice please...my rabbit just bit me!!!



## Joanne2412 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all just wanting a bit of advice as my 5/6 year old rabbit has just bitten my toe and drawn blood!!! I went outside to feed him and he had pushed his dish under his hutch so I went in the run to fish it out and whilst i was trying to get the dish he bit my toe (i had sandals on as i was just nipping outside)!!

He has never ever shown signs of agression before when i've been in the run if anything he stays clear of me!! I'm just concerned that he might have a little nibble on my 3 children although they are always supervised when near him I don't want him to start having a go with them too.

Do you think it could just be old age and grumpiness or something else? 

Thanks for any replies. :confused5:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Is he neutered and does he live alone? Sounds like he's being territorial.


----------



## Joanne2412 (Jul 20, 2009)

He isn't neutered and does live alone but he's never done anything like that before!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

he is just being territorial, you were in his space and going for his food bowel. usually females are worse for this, I wouldnt worry too much, he shouldnt make a habbit of it, if he does again just loudly say "NO" or clap, its usually enough to put them off doing it again.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

He maybe frustrated, he was being territorial which is typical of un-neutered buns especially. Buns get lonely aswel, they are socialable animals.


----------

